# staying occupied



## spud (Dec 4, 2008)

im just looking for various ways to keep from being bored if you guys have any


----------



## finn (Dec 4, 2008)

Read a book.


----------



## finn (Dec 4, 2008)

Wait, don't read a book, I want to change my suggestion to making a Mr. Peanut costume.


----------



## macks (Dec 4, 2008)

start playing an instrument, at first it only worked for a few hours until I got frusterated while I was learning, but once you get the basics down it's hours of fun! 

reading is cool. writing snail mail letters to people is fun, especially when they write you back. 

causing trouble around town like wheatpasting, tagging stuff, climbing buildings, trespassing, etc. is pretty fun if it's not frigid outside. 

my town growing up was super boring but we found fun things to do, like hop the fence at the children's museum and get drunk in their huge wooden fort and go down the slides.. or go out onto the closed RR trestle and get drunk. one time we all made mister peanut costumes and ran around town! ok, that last bit may or may not be a fabrication.

come to think of it we just got drunk a lot, but still.

words of wisdom from my 6th grade math teacher's podium: "If you're bored you're probably also boring."


----------



## Ravie (Dec 4, 2008)

I like to macrome(make hemp necklaces and things), read, write, take pictures of stuff, alot of DIY stuff(clothes mostly), or sketch.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Dec 11, 2008)

Agree about taking up knitting, I've been knitting like mad lately. I also like to sew random things and try to make something funky, i.e. my new SOCK GLOVES! Which are basically just different colored socks cut and sewn together. They look absolutely ridiculous but they were pretty fun to make.

Books, instruments, and writing are definitely good ways to keep entertained..anything, really, that makes you use your brain and/or your hands. Any kind of creation. Get a non-fiction book on something that interests you and learn some stuff. Ride ya bike.

Or, you know, Mr. Peanut Costumes. Hahah.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 11, 2008)

soymilkshakes said:


> Agree about taking up knitting, I've been knitting like mad lately. I also like to sew random things and try to make something funky, i.e. my new SOCK GLOVES! Which are basically just different colored socks cut and sewn together. They look absolutely ridiculous but they were pretty fun to make.
> 
> Books, instruments, and writing are definitely good ways to keep entertained..anything, really, that makes you use your brain and/or your hands. Any kind of creation. Get a non-fiction book on something that interests you and learn some stuff. Ride ya bike.
> 
> Or, you know, Mr. Peanut Costumes. Hahah.



heh, i've spent a lot of time at the place in your picture. 

sometimes i get bored there (like how i'm tying it back to the thread?) and i play card games, read books, or just walk aimlessly and see what i find. 

i'm usually not bored, though, and if i am i usually read or, if it's not freezing outside, i like to go do things outside like aimless walks/bike rides, climb buildings, mess around in abandoned areas, find treasures in dumpsters...etc. like dumpstering mr. peanut costumes.

the lists could go on.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Dec 12, 2008)

bikegeek666 said:


> heh, i've spent a lot of time at the place in your picture.



Ahh the landfill is pretty sweet, only been there once, though. Some of those sculptures are amazing. You live in the Bay?

I feel bad for the complete off-topic nature of this post so I'll share another silly thing I've done when boredom has struck hard:

A few months ago I was insanely bored and, for whatever reason, completely unmotivated to do anything legitimately productive to cure the boredom. At that time I was into songs with rapid-fire lyrics so I decided I wanted to learn all of the words to some of these songs that everyone knows but sadly can't sing along to cuz the lyrics are too jumbled. And so. Listening to the songs over and over again, reading and rereading the lyrics, I memorized Dylan's Subterranean Homesick Blues and REM's End of the World As We Know It.
I was halfway through Johnny Cash's I've Been Everywhere when I said "What the fuck am I doing" and went out and socialized with normal people. 

Sad thing is I keep waiting for the time when my lyrical talents will be of use. So far no dice.

My attempt at getting back on-topic digressed way more off. So, Mr. Peanut Costumes, yeah?


----------



## moe (Dec 12, 2008)

HAHA.
i love johnny cash's i've been everywhere song.
i can't sing it's fucking hard to learn.
me, i write most of my times, and draw little weird drawins on most eveyrthing i could find.
i TRY to play acoustic, im frustrated on playing woody guthrie songs.
and i hate being on here most of the times, myspace and all, i feel lame as fuck, so i play tag with my cats, or talk to random people, make up shit, im a pathological liar, jaja.

and macks, those words of wisdom is still tickling my mind.=/


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 12, 2008)

soymilkshakes said:


> Ahh the landfill is pretty sweet, only been there once, though. Some of those sculptures are amazing. You live in the Bay?
> 
> I feel bad for the complete off-topic nature of this post so I'll share another silly thing I've done when boredom has struck hard:
> 
> ...



fuck, i'm going to have to do that. i'm going to look up the lyrics as soon as i'm done here i think. 

yeah, i love the landfill. i sleep there sometimes. i have a nice setup and a sweet spot.


----------



## skunkpit (Dec 12, 2008)

brew booze if you drink,
while you wait for it to brew make stuff and do things =)


----------

